
Minneapolis Had This Coming - elijahparker
https://www.theatlantic.com/article/612826/
======
Fjolsvith
_"...racism built through governments and banks and developers acting hand in
hand."_

Easy to make up some conspiracy theory by all these powerful men and attribute
the problem to it.

~~~
roywiggins
Redlining was a conspiracy, but it's pretty well documented. Here's a good
book on it.

[https://www.amazon.com/Color-Law-Forgotten-Government-
Segreg...](https://www.amazon.com/Color-Law-Forgotten-Government-
Segregated/dp/1631492853)

